# Ventral meatotomy



## KELLI (Nov 18, 2010)

what is the appropriate CPT code would be for the case below??

PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:  Meatal stenosis.

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:  Meatal stenosis.

PROCEDURE PERFORMED:  Ventral meatotomy.

SURGEON:  Andrew Labbie, M.D.

ANESTHESIA:  General.

CLINICAL SUMMARY:  This is a 4-year-old young man who has extreme
deflection of the urinary stream secondary to a very tight ventral
meatal web.  He is brought to the operating room for meatotomy.

DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE:  After the induction of an adequate quality
of general anesthesia, the patient was on the operating room table in
the supine position.  He was prepped and draped in a sterile fashion
with Betadine.  The ventral meatal web was clamped and crushed with a
straight needle driver.  It was incised very deeply in the ventral
midline.  There was no bleeding.  The crushed edges were excised
using the Iris scissors.  The meatus was left very widely patent with
an excellent cosmetic result.  There was no bleeding.  Some
antibiotic ointment was applied. The patient tolerated the procedure
without complication, was awakened in the operating room, and
transferred to the recovery room in stable condition.  The estimated
blood loss was minimal.


----------

